# 2.0l 16V bottom end with an 8v head



## TyeGTI (Apr 6, 2007)

Has any on tried this, will it work, is it worth.


----------



## DuncanDonutz (Nov 17, 2009)

Have you tried using the search feature? I've seen a ton of threads about mixing/matching various blocks and heads, I guarantee you'll find your answer if you use the forum search.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

How high are you wanting the CR? With this combo it should be somewhere around 13:1 to 14:1.


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

So like 9a and a jh head or what are you trying to do. Either way.... Yes.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

been done thousands of times..

this is not something you build if you want to have a streetable engine when you are done..

the 16v bottom end with an 8v head makes the compression GO THRU THE ROOF.. 

were talking ~14:1 compression.. thats race gas/big cam territory.. you NEED race gas, or E85 to make something with that much compression run properly..

if you want to run this engine in a street car, i would stick with the 16v head on the 16v bottom end, rather than swap on an 8v head and have useless amounts of compression..

so, unless you are actually looking to build a 14:1 engine for your car, then i would avoid this engine combo..

it would be better to just swap in a whole mk2 16v engine, and have ~11:1 compression/ ~135hp, or you could go with the mk3 2.0L 8v engine.. and have 10:1 compression/115hp witch is more than enough for a street car.

myself, i wouldnt build an engine that REQUIRED $10/gallon fuel, unless it was strictly for the track.

if i were you, i would keep the 16v whole, and not use an 8v head on it.


----------



## TyeGTI (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I had found a complete bottom end for almost free and was thinking of putting an 8v head on it. I guess I will stick with an ABA with hydro or solid lifter head.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I believe if you use an 8V 2.0 block and mate it to a JH head, your compression should be around 10:1, no? If that's the case, would running 93 still cause detonation?

Here is a link I found of someone who had done this swap. Looks to be pretty straight forward.

http://abascirocco.hostingraid.com/


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

With the correct timing, that motor should run just fine on regular.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

ps2375 said:


> With the correct timing, that motor should run just fine on regular.


 Thanks. I have been looking at doing this. I love the JH head, but want just a slight increase in power without sacrificing reliability.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> I believe if you use an 8V 2.0 block and mate it to a JH head, your compression should be around 10:1, no? If that's the case, would running 93 still cause detonation?
> 
> Here is a link I found of someone who had done this swap. Looks to be pretty straight forward.
> 
> http://abascirocco.hostingraid.com/


 since that engine is set up to run an 8v head factory, @ 10:1 compression, then the JH head is not going to change anything.. 

yes, regular fuel will run fine in this engine with correct timing.. 

ABA engine has 10:1 with the cross flow head. 

and the counterflow head has the same size combustion chamber, so the compression wont change. 

so, the ABA bottom end, with a JH/counterflow head of some sort, will remain at 10:1 compression unless you shave the head down.


----------



## jetta86GLI (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the 2.0 ABA block with the flat pistons custom made, and the 8v hydraulic cylinder head from a GLI 86, the power is great, but I just need more so I will convert the 2.0 ABA to a 16v, I been reading about these conversion and will give you 150wph. 

The 2.0 ABA block with the flat pistons you need to use premium fuel and even with the premium gasoline you have alot of pre ignition in a hot day, I havent take the compression, but I am sure the is more the 1:14


----------

